# How much should I be charged to rent kitchen space??



## tbone

I think I may have a lead on a kitchen space to rent in the Chicagoland area. I was just wondering on how to negotiate the fee. If anyone can help me I'd REALLY REALLY appreciate the feedback.


----------



## chicchef

I think if someone is willing to rent their space to you, they aren't using it at that time. So, the extra rent money is just that...extra. I'm sure you have quite a bit of negotiating room, unless they have other tenants willing to pay higher rates. Kitchen Chicago is a rip off, if they're charging you more than that, negotiate. When we used to rent space, from a baker, we paid $80 per use (5 hours).


----------



## tbone

First off I thank you for the reply chicchef.

Then I must be in the ballpark at 15 an hour i was quoted. I was hoping it would be around that price. Think at the price quoted I have room to bargain or do you think its a fair price?


----------



## chicchef

I think $15 is a fair price, based on what I've seen, but it can't hurt to negotiate. Especially if you'll be using the kitchen more than 10 hours per week.


----------



## m brown

With rents being what they are, $25 - $35 per hour is pretty standard.

Can't imagine it's that high around the country though.


----------



## shroomgirl

what does it include?
refrigeration? dishwasher and liquids?electrical equipment/small wares?
ovens, stoves, etc? storage space?
parchment/ziplocs/sarah wrap?

Now what you don't see.....rent, utilities, pest guy, fire extinguisher check, repairs, inspections, insurence, maintenence......there are so many things that go into a kitchen that are not always visable. 

I don't rent out my kitchen.......it took too long to get my own space and I'm not interested in sharing.....except the mandatory 3-4 times a year.


----------



## tbone

Thanks to all who replied. Shroomgirl, the deal was that I would bring my own pots, pans, utensils, and naturaly all my ingredients. I'd have access to everything else. Sounds like I'm getting a good deal?

Regards To All,
Tony


----------



## shroomgirl

Depends on what the kitchen has, depends on if you are using it on a regular on-going basis, depends on what you're using it for......if you're using their equipment and it breaks under your watch who repairs it? What happens if something breaks on their watch and your without whatever piece of equipment you need to function?....and they aren't timely about fixing it.

$ wise just off the top of my head it reads like a bargain. It's all the other bits of info that can make or break a place.


----------



## david jones

KC has a nice space, but no refrigeration.

I'm in Schaumburg, does that help you?


----------



## tbone

I'm not exactly sure who/where/what KC is. Please give me more info.


----------

